#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ben jij mijn Mektab??

## Nordin-Amrabat

Salam Alaikoum, 

Ik ben een 28 jarige jongeman, die open staat om een serieuze jongedame te leren kennen met de intentie om te trouwen InshaAllah. In mijn dagelijkse leven werk ik en ben ik graag actief bezig en geniet ik van mijn familie en mijn geloof. 

Mijn karakter kan je omschrijven als een spontaan en gezellig, maar daarnaast kan ik ook serieus zijn. Ik ben opzoek naar een serieuze jonge vrouw van 20+. Een vrouw die haar geloof en familie belangrijk vindt. Die weet wat zij in het leven wil en sterk in haar schoenen staat. Ben jij die dame? 

Schroom dan niet om een p.m. te sturen, waarin je jezelf omschrijft.

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

up ...

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

up ...

----------


## moslimaaa1987

Up...

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

up...

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Upppp

----------


## Anissa15

Ben je Berbers ?

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Upppp

----------


## Mooie meid

Uppppp

----------


## Mooie meid

Kan je me Pm ik weet niet hoe het moet

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Mooie meid

Pm me !!

----------


## yassira79

Bent ennas, op zoek naar de ware aanvulling ...sta jij positief in het leven, in houding, werkervaring, ambitie in het leven om een beter mens te zijn. Leeftijd ouder dan 36 jaar,omgeving Limburg Eindhoven, Brabant. 
Laat me dan iets weten.
Alleen serieuze reacties.

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Firr

Enn..

----------


## maghribia93

Pm mij

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Uppppp

----------

